# Sirius Channel Lineup change coming May 9



## Chris Blount

Sirius will be doing some changes to the channel lineup.

See here: http://www.siriusxm.com/channelupdate


----------



## James Long

> A La Carte Customers
> A La Carte and A La Carte Gold subscribers will be able to make a *one-time* adjustment to their channel selections *at no charge, on or after May 9th.*


That is good news to go along with the shifts ...

I appreciate seeing enLighten move from 18 (the Limited Engagement channel) to a permanent slot. Channel 18 was not available with a la carte. (I don't listen to Southern Gospel often but it is nice to have the option.)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## sum_random_dork

I was hoping they'd add CBS Sports Radio and possibly NBC Sports radio but as of yet doesn't look to be in their plans.


----------



## gov

Oooo!

A free line up change for us ala carters!


----------



## I WANT MORE

sum_random_dork said:


> I was hoping they'd add CBS Sports Radio and possibly NBC Sports radio but as of yet doesn't look to be in their plans.


+1


----------



## I WANT MORE

Not only have they not added these channels, now they have *REMOVED *Fox Sports Radio. 
That's it. I'm out. :mad2:


----------



## James Long

*Clear Channel Sells SiriusXM Stake; Stations To Leave Service*
Last Updated on August 2, 2013 at 10:33 am

In its quarterly earnings release Clear Channel announced that it had sold its ownership stake in SiriusXM for $135.5 Million.

With the sale all but two of the Clear Channel programmed stations will depart the XM service on Wednesday, August 28. Departing are rebroadcasts of WLTW New York, WSIX Nashville, and WGCI Chicago as well as CC programmed Sixx Sense, Extreme Talk (home of Todd Schnitt, Artie Lange and WTKS Orlando programming), Talk Radio (carries Quinn & Rose, Rick & Bubba, Alex Jones), ReachMD, Talk Radio (Glenn Beck, Dave Ramsey, Randi Rhodes, Coast To Coast AM), and Fox Sports Radio.

http://radioinsight.com/blog/headlines/84485/clear-channel-sells-siriusxm-stake-stations-to-leave-service/

Clear Channel paid for their channel space on SiriusXM ... they have sold their space. It is a situation where Clear Channel has pulled their content - not SiriusXM dropping the channels. But that being said the channels are gone either way.


----------



## KyL416

And considering who owns and distributes CBS and NBC Sports Radio, you likely won't see them on SiriusXM either.


----------



## dtv757

Not only have they not added these channels, now they have REMOVED Fox Sports Radio. 
That's it. I'm out. :mad2:


Yes i was also upset as these channels were removed  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SamC

I'm not so much upset that they removed these channels, although I liked a lot of show on them. 

These have been replaced by .....

NOTHING. 

The amount of talk content is simply less. For the same price.


----------



## dtv757

It was crazy i didnt get any email about the removal of the channels. And i couldn't listen to the Fox pre game show today...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

They added a bunch of Spanish music channels. Just what I didn't want.

I'll happy accept less channels IF they bumped up the bitrate (audio quality)!!!!


----------



## dtv757

So I emailed fox. And they replied with .. u can listen via iheartradio app. 

I sub to XM so I dont have to use my cell data plan smh. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

